# Utah Coyote Hunting



## coytehunta

:-? Im confused where to go hunting around Utah. I have been out about 5 times and only one time did we call one in, but missed  O well thats the joy of hunting, cant get them every time. I was wondering what type of gun to get for the cheapest price. I was looking at a .204 and that sounds like its a pritty good gun just not a whole knock down power, but thats ok. Well if you live in or around Utah will you please point me in a good gerneral direction for foxes and yotes. Thanks for your input. Good Hunting. :sniper:


----------



## Phant0m51

Where in Utah do you live? I know this thread is a little old, but I just found these forums and would like to help if I can.


----------



## Phant0m51

Just wanted to add, for those who care about pricing of 'yotes in utah. I've contacted Montgomery Fur (Ogden, Utah) and they purchase 'yote furs, skinned, untanned, for $15-$20 per fur, depending on quality. I'm going to be hunting up near Monte Cristo (hunting off of Ant Flat Road) to see if I can get any Mountain dogs in. The weather up in Monte gets cold early, and stays cold late, so the furs should be nice and thick, even in late February and early March.

There is also alot of farm land in West Haven and Hooper, with quite a few Red Fox around there. I'm going to go speak with some land owners to see if I can hunt in and around there. I didn't inquire about Fox, because I hadn't planned on hunting them, until my friend changed my mind.

I plan on getting a Furbearer's permit next fall, and go Bobcat hunting. I'll purchase 3 temporary tags (6 limit) and see if I'm successful.


----------



## coytehunta

Well I actually live in layton but I go many different places for them I have went up past logan, then i have been around the morgan area and also to tremonton and places like that I have also hunting in southern idaho and seen alot there but havent got one yet........ dang... :beer:


----------



## cjg_beef

I actually live in Logan and was having the same problem but I kept at it and I've seen a lot of fox and coyote. Just keep making stands and you'll see them. Also, go where there isn't a lot of hunting pressure too.


----------



## 147 Grain

Being a Northern Utahn, I'd also like to know where to hunt the 'yotes.


----------



## hiknhunt

I have had a lot of luck over by Snowville an Goruse creek area. Then from there down towards Wendover.


----------



## Fallguy

Wow! How did you dig up this thread??!! LOL


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Holy crap no kidding!!


----------



## alleyyooper

:lol: :lol: At the top of the page is a search bar. Type in Utah youtes and all the post about that will appear.

 Al


----------



## Trouty

Hey guys,

Along the same lines, I am looking for a good place to call anywhere between Utah/Wasatch counties and Wendover (northwest Utah).

Any ideas?

Also, I have heard a rumor that local Ranger/DWR will pay $25 per coyote taken (in the form of a tail)... anyone hear anything like that?

Thanks for any help,
Trouty


----------



## barebackjack

Holy old thread batman!

Go where these guys go!
hhttp://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vi ... t=66369ere

:lol:


----------

